# (Meta) Avatar question



## Tace (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi everyone!

I tried to find this information but it eluded me.

How do I upload a custom avatar?  And what are the guidlines for an avatar?  Such as size in pixels and file size.  Does it have to be a gif or can I use a png file?  Please let me know.  Or at least tell me where to find the information.

Thank you!

Tace, formally Obsidian Cavalier the dark and stoney knight.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 24, 2002)

Tace said:
			
		

> *Hi everyone!
> 
> I tried to find this information but it eluded me.
> 
> ...




Reading this thread is a start


----------



## Tace (Jan 25, 2002)

Thank you MythandLore!


----------



## Jairami (Jan 25, 2002)

*Once you've made your avatar...*

Where do you upload it so you can select it from the list?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Once you've made your avatar...*



			
				Jairami said:
			
		

> *Where do you upload it so you can select it from the list? *



Frist click the purple "user cp" (user control panel) button at the top of the page.

Then click on the link that says "Edit Options" at the top of your user control panel page.

Then scroll down to the bottom of your edit options page and click on the "Change Avatar" button.

It will flash a "thank you for chaning" screen.

Then it takes you to the "edit avatar" page.
(You should see a bunch of avatars on the screen)

Scroll down to the bottm of the page.

There is a box that says "You can upload an avatar from your computer:" in front of it.

There should be a button next to it that says "Browse...".

Click on that button to find your avatar on your desktop.

After you find it click the "Submit Modifactions" button at the bottom of the page and your done.


----------

